# Clearcote on glass!



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

A customer of mine recently had a front end repair done on his car, and whoever has done the work has not masked the glass (apart from the windscreen) by the looks of things, so he now has clear overspray on the passenger side windows and rear screen. Is there a product to remove this?? I was thinking clay bar may do it possibly?!? I know he should take the car back but he's a busy man and needs his car. Its an Aston Martin Rapide by the way


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

TonyHill said:


> A customer of mine recently had a front end repair done on his car, and whoever has done the work has not masked the glass (apart from the windscreen) by the looks of things, so he now has clear overspray on the passenger side windows and rear screen. Is there a product to remove this?? I was thinking clay bar may do it possibly?!? I know he should take the car back but he's a busy man and needs his car. Its an Aston Martin Rapide by the way


Depending on the severity a clean Stanley blade will remove this. Goes without saying to take care when doing so.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would start with clay, overspray removal was the original purpose of car clay. There is a recent video by The Rag Company on using a razor blade, this may be useful if going down that route


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I tend to use 0000 wire wool on glass, works very well.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

SystemClenz said:


> I tend to use 0000 wire wool on glass, works very well.


Following a thread on here a good while ago, I used this with some glass cleaner polish and it worked very well and removed a failed coating that had been applied on my windscreen.

Just make sure you wash away any debris well


----------

